# American Standard Furnace-2 flash



## flocke (Dec 10, 2009)

Furnace runs fine for hours then only blows cold air. The burners light, then go out after 2 seconds. After several attempts to light, the 2 flash starts & the blower keeps going. Only way to get it to stop is to turn off at the switch. After it is off overnight, in the morning it will start & operate normally for many hours, then the same problem. 

Vents are not blocked, filter is clean, I increased the intake by about 60% this summer by adding duct & vents. 

HVAC tech will not come out unless it is in error mode, but with night temps at 8 degrees, I'll freeze if I keep it blowing. 

Any suggestions? Simple parts to replace?

American Standard Furnace, 4 years old, Freedom 80, Comfort R, 2 stage


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

Clean your flame sensor.


----------



## flocke (Dec 10, 2009)

*2 flash error-Houston204*

Houston , we have lift off! Thank you, it's nice & warm, furnace hasn't shut off since last night & it's zero outside! Thank you!:thumbup:


----------

